# Rolling miter saw saw stand for Chicago Electric?



## Russknan (Feb 6, 2014)

I have wanted a sliding compound miter saw for a very long time. But for the amount of use I expect to give it, I couldn't convince myself to part with $600. Then I saw good reviews for Harbor Freight's Chicago Electric. It was on sale, and I got it for ~ $160 shipped, with tax. Great! Ordered a good Freud Diablo thin kerf blade to replace the one supplied with it. Saw arrived today. But I would like to put it on a rolling workstand on which it could also be stored, folded up, if possible. And I don't want to spend $800 for a stand for a $140 saw. Perhaps, I'm dreaming. I'm guessing that others have confronted this before. Any suggestions? Russ


----------



## MichaelD (Feb 6, 2014)

I bought this one a few years ago.  Amazon says it's no longer available but you might look around.  I will NEVER own any Delta product again but this one is the exception.  I think I paid $169 back in 2011.  I've got my Rikon lathe on it now.

DELTA 36-136 Universal Miter Saw Stand - Amazon.com


----------



## D.Oliver (Feb 6, 2014)

Sears.com

I have this one.  It's on sale pretty regularly for $89.99


----------



## Dan Masshardt (Feb 6, 2014)

Those are nice if you need portability.  If it's gonna stay in the shop, build it into or on the end of a workbench so you have support and utilize the space well.


----------



## jallan (Feb 6, 2014)

check out HSN they have folding tables on rollers that fold up for a real good price. I bought one and love it. They are also made out of solid wood not pressed wood and are very study


----------



## Russknan (Feb 6, 2014)

Thanks, guys. Still working on this. Not sure what I'll do next. Russ


----------

